# For The Love of Local! This Post is For You!



## DarrenSlaughter (Jul 16, 2010)

Guys and Girls,

This link is fantastic for developing local citations (one way links back to your site). I hope your city is on it!

http://getlisted.org/resources/local-citations-by-city.aspx


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Could you explain to the dumb ones here (including me) how I can capitalize on this bit of knowledge you just shared?


----------



## DarrenSlaughter (Jul 16, 2010)

ProWallGuy said:


> Could you explain to the dumb ones here (including me) how I can capitalize on this bit of knowledge you just shared?


Sure....find your city, or closest, if you don't already, complete a business profile for each of the sites they provide. Make sure the content is the same (name, address, phone, description and business services) and a link back to your site. That's it....


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

I guess they don't have this available to us Canadians. Too bad.


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

Painter-Aaron said:


> I guess they don't have this available to us Canadians. Too bad.



There you go:
http://www.davidmihm.com/blog/local-seo/canadian-citations/


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

I only scored a 44


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

How do I add back links to my site if I hired footbridgemedia?


Any thoughts?


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

Is putting your website down where it asks the same thing as creating a back link or am I supposed to type the address down in the description?


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

YP and yahoo local are doing some work.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Sharp_Painting said:


> How do I add back links to my site if I hired footbridgemedia?
> 
> 
> Any thoughts?


You really don't want these directory links on your site, those would lead your visitors *away* from your site. You want to have the citations leading *to* your site from the directory listing.



Painter-Aaron said:


> Is putting your website down where it asks the same thing as creating a back link or am I supposed to type the address down in the description?


Not quite sure I understand the question. By adding your business info, including the website, in the fields that are required, it creates a "backlink" to your site. So not only does a HO see consistent, complete info in a number of directories (as opposed to the business who does not put in all the info) but Google sees numerous citations in directories related to painting.

Darren can correct or clarify, but that is my take.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

My biz is listed all over the damn place, at all kinds of directories. How can I find if my biz is already listed on these sites?


----------



## DarrenSlaughter (Jul 16, 2010)

ProWallGuy said:


> My biz is listed all over the damn place, at all kinds of directories. How can I find if my biz is already listed on these sites?


Do a vanity search for your business in Google and see what comes up. These are all public profiles so if they are already there, you have one.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Yeah, thats my problem. Years ago I had a yellowpage ad, and they listed my biz name using my last name, Bodine's Professional Wallpaper, instead of Professional Wallpaper. Now somehow I got two listings on many sites, one with old name and address, another with correct name and new address, but both have my website and phone number. I'm probably getting penalized by google for them being out there with partially matching content. I have tried to remove the old ones, but they just won't go away.....


----------



## DarrenSlaughter (Jul 16, 2010)

ProWallGuy said:


> Yeah, thats my problem. Years ago I had a yellowpage ad, and they listed my biz name using my last name, Bodine's Professional Wallpaper, instead of Professional Wallpaper. Now somehow I got two listings on many sites, one with old name and address, another with correct name and new address, but both have my website and phone number. I'm probably getting penalized by google for them being out there with partially matching content. I have tried to remove the old ones, but they just won't go away.....


You can try Yext. They do automatic updates. It's not free but it sure does save time!


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Interesting. I just looked all over that site, didn't see any pricing. What does something like that cost? Ballpark is fine.


----------



## GrantsPainting (Feb 4, 2013)

I looked at yext. I think it was a low monthly and they bill out by the year at 150 or 200 for the basic package.

Thats not super cheap... Not horrible either

I was just wondering... After the first year if you cancel... Would all those listing disappear???


----------



## Red Truck (Feb 10, 2013)

I have had similar companies change the phone number or address on my listing - which google will eventually discard as incorrect info. Then the yext type company will contact you and offer to "fix" your listings for a fee. 

I had several like this with bogus numbers or incorrect addresses. And being asked to pay to have the info fixed. Info I did not place there... Wish they would just remove it. I'm sure some sites do tough. And it's one thing if its a pay site - another if it was initially a 'free' listing.... It's like riding through a far off neighborhood with a paintball gun and then asking to paint the houses! 



GrantsPainting said:


> I looked at yext. I think it was a low monthly and they bill out by the year at 150 or 200 for the basic package.
> 
> Thats not super cheap... Not horrible either
> 
> I was just wondering... After the first year if you cancel... Would all those listing disappear???


----------



## kjelsvik (Jul 27, 2011)

A very easy way to see which sites are best in your area for citations is to simply google certain keywords like painter, painting contractor, home decorator, etc with your location added. The citation sites that pop up on the first 2 pages are usually the best to go with. Some will want $$ for adverts, but most are free. Of course they will all try to upsell. BTW...all those keywords you entered into the search engine should also be listed as tags within you website. It helps.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Sep 8, 2009)

DarrenSlaughter said:


> Guys and Girls,
> 
> This link is fantastic for developing local citations (one way links back to your site). I hope your city is on it!
> 
> http://getlisted.org/resources/local-citations-by-city.aspx


Thanks Darren. Melbourne, Florida is on the list too. :clap:


----------

